# Is this piranha rare ?



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

hey guys im getting a serrasalmus serralatus piranha and i was wondering if there rare because a friend of mine in mexico just got a shipment with a couple of them from peru there about five inches. what do think should i get it or is it even a serralatus?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Rare in the hobby. Get it, why not.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

What's the price tag on that bad boy?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

blbig50 said:


> What's the price tag on that bad boy?


40 bucks or 450 pesos


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

TJcali said:


> What's the price tag on that bad boy?


40 bucks or 450 pesos








[/quote]

wha!!!!!!!!!!! dude steal it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Theyre not too rare.. Usually brought in as Peruvian eigenmannis, although I haven't seen any in quite a while. They are a nice fish though and that's a good price


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I have never seen one. Any more pics?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

if you want it get it. they are going at a very good price.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

a 4" serra for 40$ isnt bad regardless of what it is. I wouldnt call it rare, but its not super common.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Demon Darko said:


> I have never seen one. Any more pics?


no more pics but as soon as i get him ill post them up


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice look forward to it


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Alright guys heres the deal i decided f it im getting it along with a brazilian rhom that is 6" - 7" for 75 bucks, 5 caribes that are 5" for 35 bucks and a 6"-7" sanchezi for 65 bucks. He told me he had some other piranha that he cant I.D also so i told him to to send me the pics so you guys could check them out. he siad he has over 1000 piranhas and next shippment Im getting 8" Elong and some other goodies so Im going have to buy alot more fish tanks now thats for sure but these are getting here tomarow so ill post up the pics guys


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks like you will have a hell of a collection, cant wait to see some pics. Does he ship to the states?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Looks like you will have a hell of a collection, cant wait to see some pics. Does he ship to the states?


not exactly but he was telling me his best costumer comes and take like most of all of his disc fish , piranha and almost always leaves him with nothing and sends them to the states


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

how many does your friend have can he get any other type of piranhas


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

luckydemonz5 said:


> how many does your friend have can he get any other type of piranhas


 He has over 1000 piranhas but he still has'nt sent me those pictures of the ones he cant I.D


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

can he deliver to canada? or eastern asia?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Rare in the hobby. Get it, why not.


If you like it get it, afterall you'll be the one looking at it


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually, Trigga is right...That is an Eigenmanni pirahna...they are not rare and uncommon, though...Usually, Aquascape has them, and so does a LFS that specializes in pirahnas...I will say this, pound for pound they are bad ass!...My eigenmanni that I had was super aggressive as a one inch juvi and didn't shy away from me one bit..He wasn't skittish in the least...He would actually come up to the tank and greet me as I was about to feed him!...hell, a vast majority of rhoms won't even do that!...Anyhow, they only get to be 6-8 inches max but definitely worth the money.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Something smells fishy, What size tanks you going to put all your piranha in ?


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

any blue rhoms or mannys


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Here some pics of the rhom and the serralatus and and he told me these are from barazil i didnt get the sanchezi bc just like ba20 said where was i going to put it kinda got over excited because there rare out here but next shippment im going to get some cool p's couple more tanks and filters on the way so better to be patient oh the caribes are at my house these are in my office ill post some pics later of the caribes.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for the pics, little blurry but still good pics.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Thanks for the pics, little blurry but still good pics.


I know sorry about that there still shy so its kind of hard to take good pic


----------

